# Wotofo serpent mini grub screws needed!



## Murphs (19/5/17)

New to the ecigssa team but the guys from Vape King recommended that I ask the question here...

Can anyone please please help me with trying to get hold of some grub screws since mine decided to strip themselves! 

Terribly disappointing as I am struggling to get them in and out. 

If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be super. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DougP (19/5/17)

Screw man in Pretoria sell the grub screws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DougP (19/5/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DougP (19/5/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Warlock (19/5/17)

@Blends that was a long time ago. I recall that at the time screwman joined the forum and offered to stock the correct length and end condition of the grub screws. Would be worth giving them a call on monday

PS M2.5 by 3mm long with a flat point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkollieG (21/5/17)

http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/socket-screws/0431993/

There we go. I ordered one pack last year for my griffin 22 and still have a bunch left. Never strip and and good quality. Replaced my serpent mini 25mm grubs with these as soon as i got it and they are still hundreds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mender31 (7/7/17)

@Murphs might be able to help you out. My tank got stolen one night out of my car, I know stupid move to leave it in there, but they didn't get the box with spares. So if I can see if there are spare screws in box I'll report back plus you can also have the spare glass if you want. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mender31 (11/7/17)

Just let me know if you got what you needed because I'm still sitting with serpent mini spares that I can pass along.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fareed (12/7/17)

Not sure if this will help. I do however have the Spares from my Serpent Mini 22 which I sold long ago. If this is what you need you free to come collect in Midrand. Spares packet has 2 grub screws and orings etc. Shoot me an email khanfdon@gmail.com


----------

